# Russian ??? Flashlight In My Collection



## Larry1582 (Apr 20, 2003)

I have this Russian ??? flashlight in my collection that a friend brought back from a mission trip to Bulgaria. Anybody know anything about it or can anyone translate any of the writing on it.


----------



## AlphaTea (Apr 21, 2003)

I can tell you this...
It is Russian.
It says (pronounced) PHOTON /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif on the side! 
The part at the top says Fonar. Translates to..get this...Torch or FLASHLIGHT
The rest is just a serial or model number, I think.


----------



## Larry1582 (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

